# How many of us are Left handed?



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

All right, how many of you guys shoot and carry left handed? We need to get together and have a swap meet for holsters and stuff. No righties allowed.:whistling:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I'm a lefty, I shoot and carry left handed.

I've found many advantages in shooting left handed.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Left eye dominate here - lefty long gun shooter and righty handgun shooter. That makes transition from long gun to handgun easier - trap the long gun with left hand and draw & fire handgun with right hand.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*left hand holsters*

I am no left handed but have 2 very nice left hand holsters for revolvers 1 for a k or N frame S&W 8 3/8" BRAUER BROS and one for a K frame 6" SAFARILAND, if any interest. Both great shape. I really don't use holsters much but really love great leatherwork, and can't seem to leave one behind at a sale.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

i got 4 left handed rifles


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

rob883 said:


> i got 4 left handed rifles


I always thought that left handed firearms are stupid. The only exception would possibly be bolt action. It really depends on use though, if you shoot off a rest then a lefty can pull the trigger with the left hand and work the bolt with their right. This combo actually has the advantage of working the bolt faster than solely using the right hand.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a lefty but right eye dominant. It sucks.

I shoot a pistol lefty but sorta off balanced. I have not shot a rifle in years, but learned righty.

I also play golf and hit a baseball righty because nobody could teach me lefty.

I fish lefty with a spinning reel, righty with a conventional reel.

I'm always looking for good lefty stuff.

Jim

Jim


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

jim your one of the real mixed up ones.
I havent seen anyone like me yet, I do everything left handed or footed.
In Baseball I hit left handed because of right eye dominant.
I reel with my right hand and control with my left.
I shoot a pistol with my left
I shoot a rifle and bow right handed -right eye dominant -just like swinging in baseball


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*south paw*

100% lefty when shooting guns, bow, fishing . ambi when it comes to turning wrenchs on the jeep or woodworkin. never could get the golf club mastered left or right!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

reel-crazzzy said:


> 100% lefty when shooting guns, bow, fishing . ambi when it comes to turning wrenchs on the jeep or woodworkin. never could get the golf club mastered left or right!


 how do you swing a baseball bat or kick


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*left*

left/left/ and left


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

Lefty all the way

At least we use the right side of our brains!!! lol

Chris


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Heartbreaker said:


> Lefty all the way
> 
> At least we use the right side of our brains!!! lol
> 
> Chris


 When somebody says "You're a lefty!" I always say " Yep, I'm in my right mind"

Jim

PS, NOT a handicap, but sometimes a pain in the butt.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

jim t said:


> PS, NOT a handicap, but sometimes a pain in the butt.


I hate it when people write off lefties as handicapped. Lefties are some of the most creative people since they have to adapt to being in a right handed world. Interestingly, there's some research that claims that lefties have higher intelligence quotas than righties.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.cracked.com/article_19808_5-reasons-being-left-handed-screws-you-life.html

Fun read.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

For years I have been trying to organize a class action law suit against all the righties in the world, for all those things like those stupid right handed only school desk, or spachulas, boomarangs or the myriad of other things produced for righties only.

I shot a left handed bolt rifle once, spent most of the time reaching over the gun trying to find the bolt handle. It's all what you get used to. Couldn't fish a left-handed reel if I had to.

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Dixie said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_19808_5-reasons-being-left-handed-screws-you-life.html
> 
> Fun read.


I love Cracked, they make you feel horrible in every circumstance.



shootnstarz said:


> For years I have been trying to organize a class action law suit against all the righties in the world, for all those things like those stupid right handed only school desk, or spachulas, boomarangs or the myriad of other things produced for righties only.
> 
> I shot a left handed bolt rifle once, spent most of the time reaching over the gun trying to find the bolt handle. It's all what you get used to. Couldn't fish a left-handed reel if I had to.
> 
> Rick


The right handed desks are not so bad if you can get used to them. I never could understand how some lefties believe that many scissors in the world are made for righties.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Do left handed:
Shoot gun n bow
Cast but reel with right
Throw ball and bat left 

Do right handed/footed
Write
Kick ball
Eat

I wierd


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*penn 707*

ive fished with manuals all my life . i found a green penn 707 (rare) in great shape mounted it on my favorite rod . walked out on the dock to cast it and line hits the back of my pick-up finger. wth handle on the right for lefties, rotor cup rotation for righties . sold it the same day.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Casting left handed makes the bail flip on my bait rods.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

yea im one of those half and halfers write left shoot pool left shoot mostly right rifle/pistolb but fish righty both spinner/baitcaster/castnet throwing whatever gets the job done.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

i shoot guns right handed...(right eye dominant) shoot a bow left handed (mainly cause my left arm was stronger as a kid).. can bat or swing a golf club right or left. tho rarely had a chance to use left handed clubs as a kid.. initially learned to catch a baseball righthanded since i did not have my own glove and i was the only lefty around....i kick right footed and used to be able to kick a football pretty good especially when i was riding a motorcylces all of which were kick start.. 
fish spinning reels left handed..my writing is terrible once they gave up trying to make me write rigthhanded we were forced to emulate rigthanded cursive ... hard to describe but when you see a lefty with his hand curled around writing above the line ...


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

yea the teachers in school always tried to make me write right handed.i just built a custom mitchell 303 lefty i have for sale on fleabay using it just seems so wrong.


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

Shoot long/handguns lefty and left eye dominant, but shoot bow right handed because right arm has always been stronger.

I do not feel disadvantaged with a right handed bolt action rifle at all and would not want to own a left hand version.

Write lefty, but throw and shoot basketball right handed, switch hit in baseball.....messed up i know


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

*left handed cigar minnow*

how long do i have to be a cigar minnow. ive been called many things even a side show clown cant i at least be a tinker mackeral/skip jack/grunt or at least a shad.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm left handed..right eye dominent..I shoot right handed but carry on my left side and cross draw..I'm all mixed up


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

yea i conceal carry my glock model 27 on my left an cross draw with my right.


----------



## NHManontheMountain (Aug 1, 2011)

*Lefty!*

I shoot left and carry left but shoot competition standing rifle righty due to eye dominance issues. My nerves are more relaxed when shooting righty but i shoot faster lefty.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Another lefty; played golf RH because that was all I had, but putted LH with a "Zero" double sided putter. Shotguns no problem, & the reach-a-round bolt action worked too. I have even used a few RH holsters on the inside of the belt, but the erasable ink - ink pen was a cruel, cruel joke.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

willie b said:


> ink pen was a cruel, cruel joke.


AMEN brother...

Jim


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

Left eye for me, too. But EVERY practice I spend at least one mag firing right handed and right eyed, because you can't take for granted that you're gonna stay uninjured when you're in that fight for your life you've been preparing the last 40 years for...


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Left, left and left! Most scissors ARE made for righties. I have a left-hand pair and there's a world of difference! Things you would never think of are geared towards right-hand people, but because we lefties are in our 'right mind' we are very adaptable:thumbup:


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

"...if you shoot off a rest then a lefty can pull the trigger with the left hand and work the bolt with their right. This combo actually has the advantage of working the bolt faster than solely using the right hand."

That's a major safety violation on many ranges. I've seen folks pulled off the firing line for it. When I was a wee youngster and learning with a .22, I tried doing just that and got my hands (both) swatted away by the old timers standing over me. The problem is two fold: 

1. You’re operating the bolt manually (and maybe hurriedly) while the trigger finger is on or near the trigger. And the whole rifle is jiggling around.
2. Even if you're a safe and careful shooter, not everyone around you can see that your finger is NOT on or near the trigger. You LOOK dangerous, even if you’re not.

The range officer in charge of safety ops (think military here) will not gaze upon you kindly. I had old military types teaching me. Now I’m an old military retiree.

I learned to reach over the rifle until I got me some left handed pieces. Speaking from experience, it’s a night and day difference to a true left hander.


Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

biminitwist said:


> "...if you shoot off a rest then a lefty can pull the trigger with the left hand and work the bolt with their right. This combo actually has the advantage of working the bolt faster than solely using the right hand."
> 
> That's a major safety violation on many ranges. I've seen folks pulled off the firing line for it. When I was a wee youngster and learning with a .22, I tried doing just that and got my hands (both) swatted away by the old timers standing over me. The problem is two fold:
> 
> ...


///


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Gravity3694,

All well and good, but I would still encourage anyone shooting right handed guns left handed to use the finger-away-from-the-trigger method to manipulate the bolt.

Incidentally the "...your trigger finger should not be held down on the trigger while your manipulating the bolt." is exactly the point. There's no way to ensure that with your trigger hand in firing position. And as I said, other people can't see your finger is away from the trigger.

I’ve seen one accidental discharge from it, although it was a right handed semi-auto 12 gauge loaded left handed, not a bolt rifle (finger in the trigger guard and the gun jiggled a bit while the right hand quickly fed in a shell). Nothing more than a hole in the dirt, but at a Naval Air Station, that’s still a lot of paperwork. 

To put it another way: If you make it a habit to never walk through a prop arc, you aren't likely to ever be hit by a prop. Go around 'em.

BT


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

biminitwist said:


> Gravity3694,
> 
> All well and good, but I would still encourage anyone shooting right handed guns left handed to use the finger-away-from-the-trigger method to manipulate the bolt.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't recommend the technique I mentioned to new shooters for the reasons you mentioned, but to someone who has an experienced and disciplined trigger finger I believe that it is safe. At least on non-bolt action firearms you can use the disconector, but its always a better to be familiar with your trigger.

I shouldn't just turn the keys over to the Corvette and expect you to be able to drive on the interstate without first having developing the fundamentals on a Malibu in a parking lot.


----------

